# Sharp AR-6020



## amirali1911 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi. i tried every single driver for installing this printer but none worked. it is sharp ar-6020.
windows server 2008 r2
i would appreciate your help


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Don't work how? Can you ping the copier from the server, can you access it's web interface? Does the printer have any user accounts or job accounting enabled that must be configured in the driver?


----------



## amirali1911 (Dec 5, 2017)

i have the model which does not have any ethernet port. so i had to connect it directly to the server which has windows server 2008.
i installed this printer's driver on windows 7. but does not work on server 2008 r2.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

So you are using a USB connection? When you connect it to the server does it detect it automatically?

What drivers have you driver, provide links and the type. Have you tried these: http://www.sharp-cee.com/cps/rde/xc...-details-office-print-2373.htm?product=AR6020
Or these: http://www.sharp-cee.com/cps/rde/xc...-details-office-print-2373.htm?product=AR6020

Do you get an error installing the driver? Does it not detect the printer at all? Does it give you an error when you try to print? We need more details.


----------

